# Olive Oil



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone feed olive oil to their dogs? 

Currently Obie gets 1000mg of fish oil in the morning and the rest of his fat intake comes from food (skin on chicken quarter, whatever fat in beef, occasional dab of peanut butter in his kong). I am looking to add more fat to his diet as he is getting older now (9.5 mo) and I am looking to gradually up his activity level to improve his conditioning. 

Olive oil seems like a good idea. At least on paper ...


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm Italian, everyone in the family gets olive oil, even the dogs. Then they sing arias.....................

Really, I sprinkle a bit on the food and they love it. Good source of EFAs


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Olive Oil is mostly Omega 6's. I'd prefer to add Omega 3s if I was adding oils.

Why not just increase his food a bit or go for fattier foods.


----------

